
Ask HN: Why most big websites aren't using EV SSL? - Nala_Alan
I recently found myself wondering, why big sites such as Facebook, Google, Github etc usually aren&#x27;t using EV SSL certificates? It probably would make non-technical users trust the website more and perhaps make them more aware of phishing (eh, I don&#x27;t believe in that myself, but it&#x27;s still nice to dream...), and it&#x27;s not like they can&#x27;t afford it.
======
brianjking
Scott Helme, a security researcher has an article on EV certificates and some
of the issues with them in an article from December 2017
([https://scotthelme.co.uk/are-ev-certificates-worth-the-
paper...](https://scotthelme.co.uk/are-ev-certificates-worth-the-paper-theyre-
written-on/)). There was some discussion on this when it was originally
submitted to HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15850837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15850837).

Adam Caudill also has some insight here:
[https://adamcaudill.com/2017/04/09/looking-value-ev-
certific...](https://adamcaudill.com/2017/04/09/looking-value-ev-
certificates/)

